# School age for entry of adopted children?



## dreamingofabettertime (Jun 12, 2012)

My son starts school in September and is unlikely to be ready for school fulltime by the time he is 5 in October; I remember from my training days there is some guidance somewhere to say that there is a flexible approach to the legislation but cannot find a document to say this....can anyone help? I have asked my social worker who is not sure.  
I need him to remain part time until he is ready to be full time because of his needs but the headteacher of the very small school where we intend to place him has limited (no) experience of children who are adopted so therefore we are the first person who needs to extend the part-time past the legislative boundaries..... please help as I need something to show her. 
Many thanks xx


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, I am not sure about being part time once they are 5, I know this is available for 4 year olds as full time school is not compulsory until age 5. As an adopted child the school can claim pupil premium to help within the school for extra care/staff if required. Does he have any SEN? as i do know a friend of mine got her child a part time start due to his disability (he has mild cerebral palsy but tired easily when young). 

I do hope you are able to find the help you need, and good luck in the future.


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Full time school isn't compulsory until the term after they turn five, so January for your child, which gives you a little more time.

If you wanted part time school past then you'd need to agree it with the powers that be.  Can post adoption support give you some advice, or you could call the AUK helpline.

We delayed our son a full academic year and he's going into reception a year late and will stay out of cohort throughout school, but he is summer born so it was a lot more straight forward.


----------

